# Rustoleum Paint matches



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Just for an FYI for the group....I went to Lowes today to buy rustoleum Sunrise Red which is my match for Craftsman and MTD red to use on a Troybilt blower I had to weld a strip on the bucket, and to my surprise, Rustoleum has a Troybilt red...also saw a Husqvarna orange....life is good....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, since my last rebuild was a complete dismantle, I went with the Farm Equipment Husqvarna Orange on the complete repaint, looks awesome ... I do have the Allis Chamers Orange for other Ariens machines touch up .....

This past summer, I also picked one up to match the Craftsman Green .....

The spray cans have come a long way with colors from what they were years ago.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

@oneacer,

What matches the Craftsman green?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

It was the Gloss Dark Hunter Green by Rustoleum … Close enough for me,


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

old CC yellow/orange is a dead match for old cat yellow engine paint they make


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

plus 2 on the dark hunter green and the cat yellow ......that is what I have been using...also the Cub cadets I've been using gloss Marigold


----------



## 3blackcar (Feb 27, 2021)

oneacer said:


> It was the Gloss Dark Hunter Green by Rustoleum … Close enough for me,


Not a perfect match for touchup, but if you are doing a total repaint, no one will probably notice. On the other hand, I have not found anything closer to a match.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

have used rustoleum 2x primer and paint Colonial red for Honda. Very close match. Also Apple red if I want a brighter red for the whole machine.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

See, some of these old threads are helpful. I did not know the Hunter Green was the same as my green Craftsman.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

Hunter Green is a little dark, try a white basecoat first .


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

yawn!! another long dead thread reopened by a newbe using google 2 posts about paint not matching and gone


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Yeah, you see that in a lot of forums. Some times it helps resurrect and add some useful info. Sometimes not. Yes this is my 4th post about as a member in this forum, long time troller lol


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Any matches for a TORO?


----------



## nbwinter (Jan 18, 2021)

As a new member I have unknowingly opened old threads. Took a while to notice the "Recommended Reading" threads can be quite old. And as a new member some of those posts are quite interesting and relevant.


jr27236 said:


> Yeah, you see that in a lot of forums. Some times it helps resurrect and add some useful info. Sometimes not. Yes this is my 4th post about as a member in this forum, long time troller lol


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

nbwinter said:


> As a new member I have unknowingly opened old threads. Took a while to notice the "Recommended Reading" threads can be quite old. And as a new member some of those posts are quite interesting and relevant.


Absolutely.


----------

